# Colocrossing / ChicagoVPS / Lowendtalk / Lowendbox the dump



## drmike

This is a thread for everyone to compile or dump their info and questions about:

Colocrossing / ChicagoVPS / Lowendtalk / Lowendbox

There are still tons of unanswered things about this quartet. 

More importantly, this will be a living log of the sourced info about them.


----------



## blergh

What is there to say that has not already been said? LEB/LET is horrible, viva l


----------



## drmike

Well, part of the problem folks have on LET and will long term is determining what happened on LET/LEB and all the other info about the event and who relates to what.

Long term, others will be able to find the info and avoid Colocrossing and the participants of the LET heist.


----------



## blergh

Personally i don't really give a shit about LE*, LE*-admins or CC. All i know is that i have never done business with them and i never intend to do so in the future either.

Why stir shit up? usually they will notice that you actually care when you are not spending money their way.


----------



## drmike

Spoken like a true master @blergh.

Consider it a mass archive project.  So all the other susceptible folks who aren't as prudent as you don't fall into that rat trap.


----------



## MannDude

I *finally *got around to reading this thread here: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1266477

Wow. Lots of good info. Some I had seen before, some I had heard mumblings about but that's a pretty good start.


----------



## mikho

Can't we start of fresh? instead of dwelling in the past.

Live in the now !


----------



## blergh

mikho said:


> Can't we start of fresh? instead of dwelling in the past.
> 
> Live in the now !


Quoted for truth.


----------



## drmike

Sure can... 

That "Liam" post that @Marcm just posted on here, is utter rubbish.


----------



## blergh

Then i vote for this thread to be closed.


----------



## drmike

Where's the ballot box  ?


----------



## MannDude

It appears that all the information in the WebHostingTalk thread was all obtained via legal means, doing the same for here does not bother me all that much. With whats going on / happened at LET with Colocrossing, the topic is going to be relevant to everyone's interest.

If things get sketchy, report the post.


----------



## Fritz

Let's start everything from zero


----------



## Retry

I'm not a regular LET poster, just happen to got some idea of what happened lately.

http://puu.sh/2UwRk.png

That thread is not available anymore?

Edit: Never mind, it is cleared.

http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/60-did-liam-from-lowendtalk-know-about-who-owns-the-forum-and-who-runs-it-yes-he-did-indeed/#entry798


----------



## bfj

See this thread is a few (months?) past due. Delta / Aldryic had been saying the connections all along, just never had any "solid" proof.

Either or, does not really matter. I think that WHT thread says it all.


----------



## shovenose

Hacked again  This is getting retarded and we're kicking a dead horse (no offense intended to francisco) but seriously, what is the point of hacking LET again? Surely there is enough drama already?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

shovenose said:


> Hacked again  This is getting retarded and we're kicking a dead horse (no offense intended to francisco) but seriously, what is the point of hacking LET again? Surely there is enough drama already?


I seriously hope you're not implying that we have anything to do with this mess?


----------



## jarland

shovenose said:


> Hacked again  This is getting retarded and we're kicking a dead horse (no offense intended to francisco) but seriously, what is the point of hacking LET again? Surely there is enough drama already?


If Francisco wanted to attack LET you wouldn't see it on the front page 

Besides that, the guy has better things to do.


----------



## bfj

jarland said:


> Besides that, the guy has better things to do.


Not to mention...he is sleeping lol


----------



## thisisnotnetomx

I just miss Vanilla.. this is too complicated XD


----------



## mitgib




----------



## Lee

I think what definately will happen out of all of this is many who offer services will realise how much they have come to depend on LET/LEB for custom.  Whether a little or a lot I suspect some providers will hurt more than CC or CVPS out of this.

In addition and you can cry foul all you like but if you want to be listed on LEB after all this mess I am sure they will take stock of who said what and where.

All I am saying is that if LET/LEB is of any value to you then be careful what you burn.  Like it or not they will survive, people will visit in vast numbers each month and business for them at least will return to normal.  

If you do rely on those sites for customers where you going to go now?

Just my 2c


----------



## drmike

Well if we look at the traffic graphs for LET since 2012, we see unexplained site traffic increase.

Such increase has not translated into new accounts or even posts.

I believe CC was using the money generated for fake traffic.

While there are buyers on LEB/LET,  the numbers aren't as high as what folks might expect.  It is just another place to advertise and that is it.  Part of a basket of places to be visible in.


----------



## Lee

You may be right, but if people have mouths to feed and all that jazz.  Not making any excuses for CC or anyone else over there just trying to make sure people consider all options, not everyone is as business minded as some.

A lot of sales are made for providers whichever way you look at it and deciding never to go back might not be the best idea for some.


----------



## Ishaq

This actually has more features than Vanilla.


----------



## David

thisisnotnetomx said:


> I just miss Vanilla.. this is too complicated XD


I agree  it's not the same..

the old LET will never be replaced.. this was just another freaking board in my mind. LET was different.


----------



## MannDude

On the topic of LET, I hear they're actually installing IPBoard now. Someone mentioned they refreshed and got an IPBoard error but it's still down for me...

So, Vanilla may be gone for them too.


----------



## Night

David said:


> I agree  it's not the same..
> 
> the old LET will never be replaced.. this was just another freaking board in my mind. LET was different.


I hope we will at least get a Thanks button here..


----------



## David

Night said:


> I hope we will at least get a Thanks button here..


Reputation button is sorta close.. "reputation". blah @[email protected]


----------



## Retry

Night said:


> I hope we will at least get a Thanks button here..


Thanks.


----------



## Eased

Night said:


> I hope we will at least get a Thanks button here..


+1!


----------



## Fritz

Finally, a thanks button.


----------



## Jack




----------



## GVH-Jon

Our entire network is based out of ColoCrossing, I find it truly saddening to see all of this -- Hopefully it all goes away soon and ColoCrossing can win back it's reputation. I still have much faith in them.


----------



## Jack

GVH-Jon said:


> Our entire network is based out of ColoCrossing, I find it truly saddening to see all of this -- Hopefully it all goes away soon and ColoCrossing can win back it's reputation. I still have much faith in them.


GVH? Whats that.


----------



## Nick

Jack said:


> GVH? Whats that.


Green Value Hosting?


----------



## GVH-Jon

Jack said:


> GVH? Whats that.


http://www.greenvaluehost.com

GreenValueHost is our brand, Green Value Hosting, Inc is our parent company.

Back on topic now please


----------



## David

GVH-Jon said:


> Back on topic now please


Haha quick to get the heat off your back..


----------



## drmike

GVH-Jon said:


> Our entire network is based out of ColoCrossing, I find it truly saddening to see all of this -- Hopefully it all goes away soon and ColoCrossing can win back it's reputation. I still have much faith in them.


I think a friend of mine told folks of the hazards for a long time on Lowend of dealing with Colocrossing.  Something was posted to one of your ads too.

Why, oh why do startup providers jump on Colocrossing's network?  Aside from a few providers like BuyVM that control their own IP space and manage their own gear what are companies like you thinking?

Wait. Cost?  Right?

Colocrossing's network isn't bad, but it's a running joke now with Cogent and years of IPV6 coming.  Don't believe they can do anything for you in case of DDoS attacks either.


----------



## Noerman

buffalooed said:


> Colocrossing's network isn't bad, but it's a running joke now with Cogent and years of IPV6 coming.  Don't believe they can do anything for you in case of DDoS attacks either.


Can anyone briefly explain why we should hate CC?


----------



## SeriesN

Noerman said:


> Can anyone briefly explain why we should hate CC?


If you can state 5 reason why we should love them in the first place, I can put 5 for why we should not.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Noerman said:


> Can anyone briefly explain why we should hate CC?


Don't hate the company based on the words of others.  But be VERY well aware of some of the shady practices from some of their employees that have come to light, and decide for yourself whether their actions are sufficient to blunt your trust.


----------



## SkylarM

Unfortunate to see it go down, regardless of what happened a community is a community. Gotta get dat dose of dramaz somehow. Pretty amusing though "WE GOT HACKED, don't worry we fixed it. Just kidding we got hacked again - WE FIXED IT FOR REAL THIS TIME. Just kidding"


----------



## drmike

This was posted on WHT.  Interesting due to the time of events with ownership of LET/LEB:

http://www.webhostingchat.com/forum/...ps-host-3.html

04-11-2012, 03:21 AM #24 jbiloh 
Newbie
Join Date
Apr 2010
Posts
9
One provider that is making a big splash recently is ChicagoVPS with their $7/month 2GB VPS. The folks over at lowendbox have really been going crazy over that offer. Their website is ChicagoVPS.net | Chicago Based VPS and Dedicated Servers if you want to look at it yourself.

4-11-2012, just a few weeks after Lowendbox and Lowendtalk were attacked. Along with WHT being put offline over a week period.

What happened? First week of March attacks on those sites. Linode didn't want to deal with the bad traffic and sent the Lowend sites packing. 

Colocrossing ended up hosting and/or buying the Lowend sites as of March 2012.

So we have Biloh saying, my buddy has a VPS company and this little site I own called Lowendbox.

Funny.

Not so funny when a few hours later on another site we have:

http://webhostingforum.com/vps-forum...up-server.html

04-11-2012, 06:51 AM

I think you're on the right track when it comes to considering a VPS -- they are inexpensive and will suit your needs well. I would suggest you look at www.chicagovps.net or www.buffalovps.com, both have packages which will fit your requirements.

Additionally you could look at low end box for other cheap offerings. 

Good luck in your search


----------



## jcaleb

The downfall of LET began when they removed the thank button.


----------



## dnom

jcaleb said:


> The downfall of LET began when they removed the thank button.


 

+100

I tried to save it with a patch but....

They should have just let it enabled with the harmless CSRF exploit.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

jcaleb said:


> The downfall of LET began when they removed the thank button.



We can all attempt to trace when LET became a shithole but what we can say with absolute certainty is that with Colocrossing's admissions that they own LET/LEB, things became too unbearable.


----------



## drmike

Thank yous won't buy Biloh another Mercedes, but ad money will.

It's umm, how would you say?  Ironic?  That Colocrossing dragged their feet for over a year to put a Thank You button back.  Ungratefuls..  You should have asked for a Hate You button instead.


----------



## Kris

Noerman said:


> Can anyone briefly explain why we should hate CC?


Terrible Network.

Buffalo went from Level3 (Tier 1) single-homed, while Jon called Cogent "goent" - only to later drop Level3 from the mix (but probably had ol G. Monk Stanley) keep it on the route table, with less than 2% of traffic.

Routes that go from the middle of the US -> San Jose -> Buffalo. 105 MS from Colorado -> Buffalo. Under 60 MS to every other DC in the tri-state area.

Saturated uplinks / switches. I literally watched them turn up XO one day when I was complaining about the over-saturated bandwidth. Ol Jonny Boy said there wasn't any issue, but an hour later routes magically went over a new XO path.

That was the 1 week issue which was blamed on "dust in the uplink" - Until I had to go back and forth 15 times would they only check it without charging remote hands fees.  No Jon, it was due to you over-selling your return path over as you say 'Gogent' - As soon as XO magically was announced, took separate paths, and was able to push more than 20 KB/s.

I can go on about hardware issues - which ensued in CC only offering to do memtests during the day, or techs who simply lied about '3-5 hour RAM tests'

If you want a bunch of kids in a day-care managing your servers without the real names of who owns the company / operates it (G Monk / Gary Gibson) CC is your choice!


----------



## drmike

Lowendtalk now is an advertisement for Nginx and the ability to withstand bad traffic.

403'ing still.


----------



## shovenose

I am now in the process of a PayPal dispute with ChicagoVPS/NewWaveNetconnectLLC because they did not provide the service I paid for. So now I hate them too!


----------



## drmike

Explain @shovenose.   What happened there?


----------



## SeriesN

shovenose said:


> I am now in the process of a PayPal dispute with ChicagoVPS/NewWaveNetconnectLLC because they did not provide the service I paid for. So now I hate them too!


But you kept saying "They are great, they are good, I love them, blah blah" for both CC and CVps? What happened to it? All the love turned into hate in a matter of second? What is this? Middleschool love at first sight?


----------



## MannDude

shovenose said:


> I am now in the process of a PayPal dispute with ChicagoVPS/NewWaveNetconnectLLC because they did not provide the service I paid for. So now I hate them too!


What happened?


----------



## Alto

shovenose said:


> I am now in the process of a PayPal dispute with ChicagoVPS/NewWaveNetconnectLLC because they did not provide the service I paid for. So now I hate them too!


 

You're going to run out of providers at the rate you're going.


----------



## ryanarp

jcaleb said:


> The downfall of LET began when they removed the thank button.


This ^^


----------



## raidz

Anyone remember this thread on wht?

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=950888

Edit: I am not referring to the spam part of it but what he said in the message.


----------



## mud

shovenose said:


> I am now in the process of a PayPal dispute with ChicagoVPS/NewWaveNetconnectLLC because they did not provide the service I paid for. So now I hate them too!


You certainly change your mind easily.


----------



## SeriesN

mud said:


> You certainly change your mind easily.


Highschool love . They don't last too long after she gets pregnant


----------



## HalfEatenPie

shovenose said:


> I am now in the process of a PayPal dispute with ChicagoVPS/NewWaveNetconnectLLC because they did not provide the service I paid for. So now I hate them too!


Ha!  During the entire time this happened you constantly argued with the rest of us about how you loved CVPS.  Now you suddenly change your mind?  Someone's obviously going with the popular vote here.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

shovenose said:


> I am now in the process of a PayPal dispute with ChicagoVPS/NewWaveNetconnectLLC because they did not provide the service I paid for. So now I hate them too!


So wait. One second you were kissing their ass in LET and now you suddenly hate them? Shovenose is a modern day Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde


----------



## ryanarp

HalfEatenPie said:


> Someone's obviously going with the popular vote here.


 

Well who can blame him, I think anyone who had services with either ColoCrossing or CVPS did a little bit of brown nosing when the site was back up to show support to their new leaders. If not they could all the sudden end up with packet loss or just bad service. I mean LET is now their "cash-cow".


----------



## drmike

Good to see you over here @ryanarp.

Inquiring minds want to know why the change of face by @shovenose...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

ryanarp said:


> I think anyone who had services with either ColoCrossing or CVPS did a little bit of brown nosing when the site was back up to show support to their new leaders


 

Negative on that one, sir 



ryanarp said:


> If not they could all the sudden end up with packet loss or just bad service.



I almost hope they would try to pull something like that with us.  One of our DCs attempted that in the past, and we weren't shy about putting together facts and making the truth of it public.


----------



## ryanarp




----------



## HalfEatenPie

ryanarp said:


> Well who can blame him, I think anyone who had services with either ColoCrossing or CVPS did a little bit of brown nosing when the site was back up to show support to their new leaders. If not they could all the sudden end up with packet loss or just bad service. I mean LET is now their "cash-cow".


 

Meh, if that's his defense then I personally would have said his mistake.


----------



## ryanarp

buffalooed said:


> Good to see you over here @ryanarp.


Thanks, looking forward to being a little bit more active here


----------



## ryanarp

HalfEatenPie said:


> if that's his defense


 

Want to make it clear, I wasn't trying to speak for Shovenose on this. Just overall observation of how people with an invested interest in colocrossing reacted to the drama.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

ryanarp said:


> Want to make it clear, I wasn't trying to speak for Shovenose on this. Just overall observation of how people with an invested interest in colocrossing reacted to the drama.


 

Your face is an observation.


----------



## ryanarp

HalfEatenPie said:


> Your face is an observation.


 

I do like to be seen


----------



## Damian

HalfEatenPie said:


> Your face is an observation.


----------



## Prestige

MannDude said:


> On the topic of LET, I hear they're actually installing IPBoard now. Someone mentioned they refreshed and got an IPBoard error but it's still down for me... So, Vanilla may be gone for them too.


I just visited LET, I got an error message, it looks like IPBoard.

Edit: Back to "403 Forbidden".


----------



## qps

I see that "sysadmin" is viewing this topic...


----------



## SeriesN

Hello Alex :"). Welcome to VPSBoard.


----------



## coreyman

Among all other things, I guess we can give a warm welcome to Aldyric. He has decided to join this forum for some reason, after barely ever logging in over at LET


----------



## shovenose

ChicagoVPS (thus ColoCrossing) is a scam. Don't ever sign up for them!


----------



## coreyman

shovenose said:


> ChicagoVPS (thus ColoCrossing) is a scam. Don't ever sign up for them!


I think some people in this thread asked what problem you had with them, and you haven't said anything.


----------



## Amitz

Shovenose... You really have a problem. 


Just some hours ago, you thanked them for being soooo wonderful. Time for medicine again, my dear!


----------



## shovenose

coreyman said:


> I think some people in this thread asked what problem you had with them, and you haven't said anything.


I will post ticket history and more in due time.


----------



## coreyman

shovenose said:


> I will post ticket history and more in due time.


In the meantime I wouldn't go around stating things without evidence.


----------



## shovenose

coreyman said:


> In the meantime I wouldn't go around stating things without evidence.


This shit takes more than five minutes to compile, remove personal info, and organize.


----------



## Amitz

Looking forward to what's coming!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

coreyman said:


> Among all other things, I guess we can give a warm welcome to Aldyric. He has decided to join this forum for some reason, after barely ever logging in over at LET


Very happy to be partaking in a friendly community again ^_^


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

Amitz said:


> Looking forward to what's coming!


Nothing is going to come of it.


----------



## Kris

LET now resolves to RackSpace. Guess they wanted to use a DC with some actual network protection. Wouldn't be surprised if it was a managed platform :lol:


----------



## peppr

Kris said:


> LET now resolves to RackSpace. Guess they wanted to use a DC with some actual network protection. Wouldn't be surprised if it was a managed platform :lol:


nameservers are moving to dnsmadeeasy as well


----------



## vanarp

I thought they are migrating to hosted vanilla forums.


----------



## vanarp

LET is still on CloudFlare http://viewdns.info/dnsrecord/?domain=lowendtalk.com


----------



## Leyton

vanarp said:


> LET is still on CloudFlare http://viewdns.info/dnsrecord/?domain=lowendtalk.com


Yeah, it's all on Vanilla's hosted solution now.


----------



## shovenose

So LET is back? But I can't log in.


----------



## SeriesN

shovenose said:


> So LET is back? But I can't log in.


 

Not loading from here.


----------



## Lee

Working fine for me, you do know how to refresh your browser nacho?


----------



## SeriesN

Flashed DNS cache and browser so unless it has something to do with verizon or they blocked my IP, LET is not loading while LEB works. LET working over proxy though.


----------



## Leyton

shovenose said:


> So LET is back? But I can't log in.


Had to reset my password, perhaps they finally got around to expiring them all.


----------



## Noerman

LET is back, and it's white.


----------



## Leyton

SeriesN said:


> Flashed DNS cache and browser so unless it has something to do with verizon or they blocked my IP, LET is not loading while LEB works. LET working over proxy though.


For me LET resolves to 66.216.109.251, how about you?


----------



## SeriesN

Same here.


----------



## SeriesN

NVM, that site is broke. Not even basic www. redirection unless it is verizon caching things on their network.


----------



## shovenose

It's kinda depressing that a big hosting company like ColoCrossing needs to pay for a hosted forum...


----------



## ElliotJ

shovenose said:


> It's kinda depressing that a big hosting company like ColoCrossing needs to pay for a hosted forum...


If anything it makes more sense, it's Vanilla's exploits which largely contributed to the LET fallout. If Vanilla can handle the security aspect via their hosted service, then so be it.

Consider the situation from CC's point of view - The longer it's offline, the harder it is for them to recover. Despite not being an ideal situation it's better than being offline, losing revenue.


----------



## Jack

Now it's    

Domain servers in listed order:

      NS1.COLOCROSSING.COM

      NS2.COLOCROSSING.COM


----------



## vanarp

shovenose said:


> It's kinda depressing that a big hosting company like ColoCrossing needs to pay for a hosted forum...


Why depressing? I think a lot of hosts here too host their sites elsewhere... Simply put, do what you are good at and leave the rest to experts


----------



## Prestige

Now, CVPS_Chris is banned?


----------



## drmike

Who banned CHris?  From LET or here?

Chris had a number of LET accounts... So he isn't gone for sure.  Ahh mikehighend.


----------



## Prestige

buffalooed said:


> Who banned CHris?  From LET or here?
> 
> Chris had a number of LET accounts... So he isn't gone for sure.  Ahh mikehighend.


LET


----------



## CVPS_Chris

buffalooed said:


> Ahh mikehighend.


Mike isnt me.


----------



## shovenose

ElliotJ said:


> If anything it makes more sense, it's Vanilla's exploits which largely contributed to the LET fallout. If Vanilla can handle the security aspect via their hosted service, then so be it.
> 
> Consider the situation from CC's point of view - The longer it's offline, the harder it is for them to recover. Despite not being an ideal situation it's better than being offline, losing revenue.


I know, and I thought about that too. Obviously LET is in a better place now when it's being taken care of by the people that built it, and hosted on the Rackspace Cloud... But it's still silly.


----------



## Naruto

CVPS_Chris said:


> Mike isnt me.


Stop lying. Someone call Aldy to fact-check this LET wise guy.

Also don't run away from a question like Aldy did.

You need to reply to this http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/181-chicagovps-review/?p=2859


----------



## drmike

If mikehighend isn't Chris, I'll eat my hat.  Certainly know who that chap is.   

Consult the experts, I think you suffer from multiple personality disorder.


----------



## CVPS_Chris

buffalooed said:


> If mikehighend isn't Chris, I'll eat my hat.


Then eat your hat.


----------



## Naruto

Maybe blatant lies are okay at LET but they should have repercussions here.


----------



## drmike

Naruto said:


> Maybe blatant lies are okay at LET but they should have repercussions here.


 :lol:

I swear I have a hat.


----------



## nunim

CVPS_Chris said:


> Then eat your hat.


Why'd you edit out that it was jon?


----------



## drmike

nunim said:


> Why'd you edit out that it was jon?


Who edited Jon out of something @nunim?  What did the original say?


----------



## MannDude

And that


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> And that


----------



## tallship

mikho said:


> Can't we start of fresh? instead of dwelling in the past.


LOL! I'm so used to LQ. I went looking for a :hattip: emoticon, but I guess I'll just say, +1 to your post. Now I'll go back and mark it as useful too 

Kindest regards,


----------

